# harrogate pics



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

heres a link to some Telegraph pics from Harogate, no mice, but the article mentioned mice very briefly (as in they were there) ! nice pictures all the same, I wouldnt mind the telegraph throwing me a bit of work!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wheres the link?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

good point.... DOH!!!

here it is:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picture ... -Show.html


----------

